# What color should I paint my trailer?



## lugoismad (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been talking about painting my boat trailer for a year or so now. I keep putting it off. Decided this week I was going to take some time off of work and get some stuff done around the house, including this. Taking Wednesday through Friday off. I had a comp day and am burning 2 vacation days. Been feeling really burnt out and angry at work, so I decided it would be best to get some rest and relaxation in.

I pulled the bunks and rollers off last night







You can see how bad of condition the rollers were in. I ordered all new polyurethane keel rollers on amazon, should be here by friday.






Bonus pic of one of my daughters this morning when I was taking these pictures. Mom usually gets her on the bus but she had an interview this morning, so I got them up and on the bus instead. She was MAD and kept demanding I get in the truck and go get her mom so she could get her kiss from her before she goes to school. I had to go to her school to give her her ADHD medication because we're still sorting out some paperwork with the school nurse and our doctor, and she was STILL PO'd after she'd ridden the bus to school and was eating breakfast in the cafeteria.






I bought a can of Rustoleum Rusty Metal Primer and lathered it on thick
















My boat is blue with a grey interior.






I'm trying to decide what color to paint the trailer. Getting up and going fishing with my wife in the morning while the kids are at school, and stopping at Lowes on the way home to get paint.

So far I'm thinking either White or Aluminum.

But, if I'm putting the time in, I want it to look nice and sharp. Whats your opinion?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 21, 2017)

I went with light gray - doesn't show dirt as easily


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2017)

Black!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 22, 2017)

Everything I paint starts out Rustoleum Smoke Gray. My local Lowes had it on clearance for $2.40 a gallon. 
I bought all 4 gallons they had I gave one gallon to my dad. Walmarts by me have quarts of Sail blue on clearance for $4.50 I have 3 quarts now looking for more.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Mar 24, 2017)

Paint it Lime Green...makes it easier to find in a crowed parking lot after a long day of drinking...errrr FISHING that is. =D>


----------



## lugoismad (Mar 25, 2017)

Went with Aluminum






Brand new rollers on, new bunk carpet. Gonna pull the boat on it tomorrow.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 28, 2017)

pink or purple. let your daughter help you paint


----------



## RiverLife (Apr 25, 2017)

Satin black is the only color for a trailer of any kind.

I fix them up and if they are any other color they sit and don't sell. 

Fresh coat of satin black they are gone in an hour. It goes with everything and hides imperfections.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2017)

WiskeyJaR said:


> Paint it Lime Green...makes it easier to find in a crowed parking lot after a long day of drinking...errrr FISHING that is. =D>


 :LOL2: Good point!



RiverLife said:


> Satin black is the only color for a trailer of any kind.
> 
> I fix them up and if they are any other color they sit and don't sell.
> 
> Fresh coat of satin black they are gone in an hour. It goes with everything and hides imperfections.


Good to know!


----------



## Crazyboat (Apr 27, 2017)

PINK


----------



## jethro (Apr 28, 2017)

Hydro dipped in a rainbow fish scale pattern, definitely.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 28, 2017)

lovedr79 said:


> pink or purple. let your daughter help you paint



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ppine (Jul 2, 2017)

Big improvement. Boats more than almost anything except collector cars have a long tradition of care and keeping them in bristol condition. Pride of ownership is important. I have some work to do on my boat come to think of it. Good trailer colors are aluminum and primer grey. I painted a drift boat trailer dark green to match a wood green boat.


----------

